# Hay rates in Austrailia



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

Just looking to see what people think is a far or going rate for hay mowing, raking and round baling?

We have a New Holland 1475 haybine and a Vermeer 604M baler.

In the past we have been on $12+gst for a 4' by 5' roll.

Madsnake


----------

